# ABM single string bridge??



## dudeskin (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi, some may have seen, im looking to do my 1st build. so im looking at hardware at the mo to see what i would like it to look like in the end.

has anyone ever used, or seen anything like these before??

ABM 3210B SINGLE GUITAR BRIDGE - U.K. International Cyberstore

i like the look of them, but cant make my mind up.
im wurried about hight adjustment etc.
anyone got any ideas for me?


----------



## dudeskin (Oct 25, 2010)

love this...
http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/107/l_3d113f8834f882219488e5c37740a81b.jpg


----------



## Raist (Oct 25, 2010)

Building a bridge from those will work, but it will be harder than with a traditional single block bridge. Also that multiscale construction is a challenging design and might be a bit tough for a first timer.


----------



## dudeskin (Oct 25, 2010)

thanks,
not going for fanned fret, just found a pic of the bridge style i like.lol.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Oct 25, 2010)

I've owned some before, but they were stolen. They are very nice quality. Keep in mind, these can get expensive fast. The ones I bought were $40 a piece. It adds up quickly.

Also, just to let you know, the 2nd picture you posted of the Blackmachine doesn't have the ABM bridge peices. Those are Wilkinson saddles.


----------



## dudeskin (Oct 25, 2010)

rep your way man, was looking for thinks similar. i like the look of seperant bridges.
should be abit easier also to do?


----------



## JamesM (Oct 25, 2010)

If it is just LOOKS, get something liked this.

Hannes Non-Tremolo Bridge by Schaller Chrome | Allparts.com


----------



## OrsusMetal (Oct 25, 2010)

It won't necessarily be easier to do, just different. Keep in mind, you'll have to ground each bridge piece separately since they aren't touching. That will require some thought while building. You will also have to mount them all separately, which means you have to make sure they all line up straight and keep correct string spacing. You won't have a pre-made piece of metal to mount them on to keep everything even. So this job can be much harder if you don't have the appropriate tools and measuring skills. Just some stuff to think about.


----------



## Raist (Oct 25, 2010)

That Schaller is fucking expensive  I looked at those but Graphtech bridge, Stringsaver saddles and TUSQ nut was about 55 euros. 75 as Ghost loaded. Is the quality of those Schallers something else?


----------



## dudeskin (Oct 25, 2010)

fucking hell thats expensive!!
cheers tho.

i was thinking those graph tech saddles look aright, and they cheap (dont wonna spend alot on my 1st geeetar) and making my own mount for them (metal work im more familier with) some sort of L shape braket (just like this "L") on its back.
how do strat style saddles work? only ever had a flloyd so not seen one to work out how the string stays in there.

anyone ever seen and saddles and brackets like im thinkin off?

cheers, not realy ever looked into hardware before.

all i know is its gotta be a 7, fixed bridge and BKP.
want good tuning stability tho, is that an issue with this type of bridge?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 25, 2010)

there have been a couple of builds involving single string bridges. I remember Jeroenofzo used the ones from ABM, and Grimey used some different ones, but the idea was pretty much the same. Just remember (like somebody already said) you got to ground each one of the saddles.

Links!!!
Jeroenofzo's build:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...86452-iceman-7-build-its-coming-together.html

And his ngd:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/124562-nfbgd-7-string-iceman.html

Grimey's build:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...77-my-second-attempt-rg-d-t7.html#post1838402

hope that helps.

edit: just saw your last post... look at Grimey's build. I think that's exactly what you want.


----------



## abadonae (Apr 24, 2011)

Right, just so i can clarify coz im interested in these ABM saddles for apossible 8 string build im undertaking, what do people mean by grounding? and i mean the process not the science?


----------



## pylyo (Aug 12, 2011)

Help needed here. How comfortable really is this ABM single string bridge? The edges look rather sharp so to me it looks that it could be painful and pain in the ass in general doing a palm mutes on it with hitting those edges all the time. I never played one and now I am placing a custom to be made so need opinion from those who played them.


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 12, 2011)

I LIKE THE LOOK OF THEM, BUT THEY TO ME AREN'T VERY COMFORTABLE BRIDGES


----------



## pylyo (Aug 13, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## rozetta (May 11, 2012)

Does anyone on here know what gauge strings fit in these tuners?

I'm thinking of putting together a bass using these bridges, since I would like the string spacing to be less than the 15mm available with the bass versions of these bridges, if possible. I couldn't find any technical specifications about these bridge pieces.


----------



## skarz (Nov 28, 2012)

> Does anyone on here know what gauge strings fit in these tuners?



I'm interested too!

Can't find any tech data on the web


----------



## Mitochondria (Nov 28, 2012)

and


----------



## Winspear (Nov 28, 2012)

What are we bumping for? I have some of these and can answer any q's

What gauge fits in these tuners? Are we talking about headless units? Or just the normal single saddles? I did have to file my single saddles back end where the ball end runs through to fit an 86 Circle K as the ball end of the string is a little wider. It could be filed way bigger if necessary. I actually filed it with a drill..

It seems there are 12mm size bridges available too, as well as the standard 10mm guitar and 15mm bass.

Very high quality units and perfectly comfy, love them. Mine are equipped with Graphtech Piezo saddles. My only complaint is the need to loosen the string a little to set the intonation but whatever 





That slot at the back is the part I filed. I expect it could safely go much larger.


----------



## Walterson (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm going to use them in my upcoming build and have some of them laying around. Which measurements do you need?


----------



## skarz (Nov 29, 2012)

> What gauge fits in these tuners? Are we talking about headless units? Or just the normal single saddles?


It's about the normal single saddles. I'm building a 7 hybrid (3 bass string, 4 guitar string) and my biggest string will be 0.100 gauge (second biggest 0.080). But I need the normal space between the strings (can't stand the 15mm bass spacing).

Thanks for your answer.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah I see no reason why you couldn't file that slot to 3mm even though it would be wider than where the ballend goes. And of course the ball end wont fit either.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 29, 2012)

It is however worth finding out the distance between the two action screws. My saddles are different from the normal ones presumably because of the Graphtech. My string does not sit on the action-screw block. Instead on a raised saddle behind it and could fit any string on there...Not so sure looking at the picture above.
Mine look like this 






I can't seem to find a consistent visual result on google..seems the bass and the guitar saddles both vary like this. Piezo is my only idea why.

EDIT: Nope..this is a piezo unless the picture is wrong, though this is for bass.
http://www.thomann.de/gb/abm_3710g_p_single_bass_piezo_g.htm

I'm sure it's not too much a problem for a 100 though


----------



## skarz (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks.
I'll try the modification and well if it doesn't work i'll go for the bass ones. Need to import them thus, a pain in the ass .


----------



## Walterson (Nov 29, 2012)

ABM seems to change the design quite often. I bought three sets in two years and got three different Versions - with the same material number! (with and without through body holes, through body holes on a different position, different saddle heights, even the Position of the holes for the wood screws changed)

The saddle within those sets where the same, but you cant change saddles between those sets. I hope I will never need a spare spart. ....


----------



## skarz (Nov 29, 2012)

> ABM seems to change the design quite often



That's may why they don't give no technical data anywhere, even their website is a desert...

Good to know that thus, if if import something I'll take more than needed , just in case.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 29, 2012)

It's a nuisance, so many of the companies offering these niche products seem unreliable and difficult to deal with  

The ABM is a very high quality bridge but make sure you order a few months in advance.


----------



## Walterson (Nov 29, 2012)

Got mine from Thomann Cyberstore, it took 36hours until they arrived...


----------



## skarz (Nov 29, 2012)

You're lucky in Germany, you can try your gear in separate room, for the time you want , lots of choice and quality!
Thomann is famous in Europe for the quality of his service, if I'm not wrong there is a return policy : try and If not satisfied return the gear.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah Thomann seem pretty great. My luthier ordered direct from ABM (makes sense, discounts and stuff I presume) and had a ton of delays and bad communication. 
As long as the stuff is in stock on common websites, great


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 29, 2012)

I was worried about the abm saddles being sharp too but tried a guitar with them and its totally fine, not an issue.


----------



## mwcarl (Nov 29, 2012)

The single ABM saddles aren't comfortable or uncomfortable really. Not a big deal, but you can always file the sharper parts of the outermost saddles a bit to make it more comfortable.


----------

